# Wanted - Bench Pillar Drill - Record DMD24A or similar



## Nuffield (4 Sep 2021)

Hi all,
I'm looking for a bench pillar drill for woodworking mostly. Father has a Record (Blue) DMD24A which is ideal in size and stature (30 tall x19 deep) and it seems decent quality hence looking for something similar (he still uses his or I'd have it...!)

Thanks.


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (4 Sep 2021)

Hi I have a Parkside Bench Pillar Drill PTBM 500
Only used 4 times. no Idea what they go for, it has the holding jaws
Near perfect paint.
Was going to replace my old pillar drill but got a new switch instead..lol


----------



## Jameshow (4 Sep 2021)

I have a Korean naerok drill, quality is much better than the typical Chinese stuff. 

16mm chuck 12 SPD. 

Cheers James


----------



## Nuffield (6 Sep 2021)

hog&amp;bodge said:


> Hi I have a Parkside Bench Pillar Drill PTBM 500
> Only used 4 times. no Idea what they go for, it has the holding jaws
> Near perfect paint.
> Was going to replace my old pillar drill but got a new switch instead..lol


Hi, thanks for the reply, but I think I'm looking for something a bit more robust than the Parkside.


----------



## Nuffield (6 Sep 2021)

Jameshow said:


> I have a Korean naerok drill, quality is much better than the typical Chinese stuff.
> 
> 16mm chuck 12 SPD.
> 
> Cheers James


Thanks James, not familiar with naerok what size/model is it?


----------



## Jameshow (6 Sep 2021)

It's a 16mm model. 

Simalar to this one.... 









Pillar Drill | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Pillar Drill at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk





Cheers James


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (12 Sep 2021)

Did you get a pillar drill yet* Nuffield *


----------



## Nuffield (13 Sep 2021)

Hello, no I havn't. I was hoping something might come available a bit nearer at hand.


----------

